# Need advice for 485 visa



## zarzar (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi
This is Za. I just finished my bachelor 2weeks ago. I am planning to apply 485 visa. But I need to sit IELTS test for that. I will sit the test on 17 August & result will come out around 30 August. But my visa will be expired on 26 August. I asked the immigration office can I eligible to lodge 485 visa without IElTS result. They told me it is compulsory to have IELTS result with me before lodging the visa. So I decided to go for vistor visa to get some extra time to meet criteria what I need. But the thing is I cannot allowed to work if I am on vistor visa. I really need to work for my living cost & other expenses. I just wondering 
Is vistor visa will be ceased as soon as I got BVA when I lodge subclass visa 485 & am I eligible to work?
Or will BVA come into effect when vistor visa is expired?
If so, what should I do to get working right as soon as I lodge 485 visa?

Pls could u guys give me some advices?
Really appreciate for any advice!
Sincerely
Za!


----------



## phucanh_mraz (Jul 14, 2013)

As you can apply for TR online so lodge the application forms and everything you have before your visa expires (best) then you can upload IELTS result to the your profile later. Don't worry too much, 485 is quite straightforward.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

No!* It is ABSOLUTELY NOT possible to submit IELTS after the application date for a 485 visa.* It will *guarantee *that your visa will be refused.

I cannot tell you how many clients I see that have done this, and it has cost them thousands of dollars in lost fees, and left them with a visa refusal, no chance at the MRT, and in some cases has resulted in them having to leave Australia. The 485 is a provisional skilled visa, not a TR visa.

The regulations for the 485 visa are quite clear. The IELTS test results MUST accompany the application. It's a time of application requirement, and those generally cannot be overcome even at the MRT.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## zarzar (Jul 30, 2013)

*..*

Thanks a lot for ur replies, guys. Really appreciate that.
I decided to go for vistor visa. I will get at least 3 months & it is enough for me to prepare all documents what I need.
Northam> i just wondering my vistor visa will be ceased as soon as I lodge 485 visa? If so, I will try to lodge the application as quick as I can. Could u pls give a bit information about that?

Thanks a lot 
Zar


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zar -

The visitor visa will remain in effect until the end of the current "stay" - usually visitor visas are granted to allow a maximum of 3 months per stay. Assuming this is the case and you lodge your 485 visa sometime during that stay, the visitor visa will remain in effect until the end of that stay (ie, you can't work). As soon as your visitor visa stay period ends (ie, you stay beyond the 3 months), at that point the bridging visa will automatically activate and you'll then be on that bridging visa.

The 485 visa is actually quite strict about many of the requirements - make sure you go over them very carefully to make sure you meet them all, and good luck!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

